# What to wear to a concert...



## Chikky (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going to a Rush concert tomorrow and have NO idea what to wear. It's outside, and it's been 60 degrees around here lately (yes, in June/July) though I have no idea what the temperature will be tomorrow. 

Any suggestions? I don't really go to concerts so I don't have many... 'concert' clothes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 1, 2008)

a cute t-shirt and cute jeans


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 1, 2008)

Nothing you don't mind getting dirty and gross.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jul 1, 2008)

A dark colored tank top, some comfortable jeans and sneakers!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 2, 2008)

jeans, a cute top & sneakers or shoes that totally cover your feet; (no open toe shoes).
Have fun...


----------

